# Moebius Space Pod Decal Set!



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hello, all!

These are available now, and Cult should have them by the weekend. 

Comments are welcome! This is just a nice, cheap and easy way to customize the pod without spending a fortune! If you mention hobbytalk, the price is $14 plus shipping, $5.00 for priority. No additional shipping charges for additional decal sets. They are now featured on my website! The URL is www.tristatedata.com/tsds .

--H


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

How much?

Wayne


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Rebel Rocker said:


> How much?
> 
> Wayne


Sorry, Wayne -- forgot to put that! They are $14.00 plus shipping for hobbytalk people! Priority is $5. No additional shipping charges for additional decals. I'll have them up on my website soon. I literally just finished them a few days ago, and had to submit them for licensing approval. And I wanted permission to use the Moebius logo!

--Henry


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> Very cool :thumbsup:


Thank you, AJ! Ya make me BLUSH!

--H


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

How about pics of a model with them applied?

Also, $5 shipping? Couldn't they be shipped in a manilla folder for a buck? That brings the cost up to almost $20, and I paid $24 for the entire model.

Much as I love some of the aftermarket things coming out, they are just priced way out of my budget for an add on.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

gareee said:


> How about pics of a model with them applied?
> 
> Also, $5 shipping? Couldn't they be shipped in a manilla folder for a buck? That brings the cost up to almost $20, and I paid $24 for the entire model.
> 
> Much as I love some of the aftermarket things coming out, they are just priced way out of my budget for an add on.


Gareee:

If you want them shipped in an envelope, by all means I'll do so. Just don't complain to me when the post awful mangles them up or if they never get to you because there was no way to track the envelope! I usually just put them in a priority mail envelope, which I cut down a bit in size and fold over. They get to people in great shape that way, and have tracking and such.

As for the cost, think about how long it takes to hand-paint all these details versus just applying some decals and then hitting it with some clearcoat. I guess it all boils down to how much you value your time!

And I'm not even discussing licensing fees and such! It is a quality product that is hand-produced. MY time is worth something, that's for sure! 

The decals are merely an available option to add that custom look to a fantastic model kit. It's better doing it this way, really. Would you have rather paid more money for a kit with a decal set that maybe you did not want or need? This way, you have all kinds of options! First, you get the base model kit for a fantastic price, and then, if you DO want options, people come up with them! 

Not to mention the fact that until now, the only option you had for a Space Pod model was from Lunar. And that thing was over a hundred bucks! From that viewpoint, you're still ahead of the game!

And you can ALWAYS just paint it as these decals are absolutly NOT a requirement. Just enjoy your model building -- that's the most important thing, really.

--Henry


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, Henry, I'll be getting 2 sets; they look TERRIFIC!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Henry's decals are fantastic!

I have a set of his Spindrift Decals and they are beautiful!!

Highly Recommended:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BP


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Henry's decals are fantastic!
> 
> I have a set of his Spindrift Decals and they are beautiful!!
> 
> ...


 
Awwwww, shucks, BP! Ya make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!

--Henry


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Didn't mean to get yer dander up, and your time is valuable. I do cgi work for a living and you always have to balance out your price vs your development time.

Maybe once I see a model using them, I'll be more attracted to them for the pricepoint.

(BTW, I redid the polar lights chariot decals in photoshop with a real image of the robot, and offered them free for anyone who wanted to print them out, back when the polar lights chariot/cyclops kit was released...)


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like the inner door release has to be redone though.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Rl3058 said:


> Looks like the inner door release has to be redone though.


Yep -- you are the second to point that out! I'll fix it!

--H


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Henry's decals are fantastic!
> I have a set of his Spindrift Decals and they are beautiful!!
> Highly Recommended:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> BP


I have to agree BP.

I have Henry's JII decals and I've got say that they are absolutely gorgeous ... and worth every penny!!

Henry,

I'm in for a set as soon as payday gets here ... have to pay the rent first . But I'll have enough in the budget for The Space Pod decals!

Dan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Silly question - Do these go directly over the parts or do you have to sand them down?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thor1956 said:


> I have to agree BP.
> 
> I have Henry's JII decals and I've got say that they are absolutely gorgeous ... and worth every penny!!
> 
> ...


Dan --

Thanks for the kind words!

Someone started something in another thread... they want the exterior orange parts in a decal or in peel / stick vinyl.

Do you think it's a good idea? I'm on the fence about it as it will raise the price a bit!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> Silly question - Do these go directly over the parts or do you have to sand them down?


What I usually do is file them down a little bit -- that way they will kind of have texture, but not so far that they are flat. They fit better that way, too. But they will go over the parts as they are, but I don't think they will look as nice!

--H


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

veedubb

These are like any other water slide decal. They go directly onto the part. I use Micro Set with them and they conform to the part shape beautifully.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

g_xii said:


> Dan --
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> ...


You're Welcome ... but it's well deserved praise.

If it were me ... I'd offer them as a separate decal or as an option to the original decal sheet.

Personally, I prefer to have some work to do. I can get a good straight line with a masking material and a small ruler. There are some areas where a decal just doesn't look right ... paint is the only way to go.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Space Pod Decals - For Sale And Shipping Now!*



Rl3058 said:


> Looks like the inner door release has to be redone though.


Well, I fixed this above issue -- but I'm still including the "optional" ones that I originally made. I've also included some other "optional" decals and some decals geared towards those who are scratchbuilding. 

These are on sale now, from my website. Culttvman's site also should have them -- so if you are buying more than just decals, get them from his site so you can save on shipping! 

Some sample images of the decals are below:















































Thanks for looking! Please feel free to email me with any questions or concerns.

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

If you use a decal setting solution they WILL snug down over the slight details. I DID cut the protrusions off the decals for the Jupiter 2 decals that go in back of the freezy-tubes.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Henrys Decals are THE BEST along with his Jupiter 2 launch tower. Thank you Henry for making things that help save time and ultamatly look much better than a hand painted attempt. I know this will save me a lot of time as a 1 armed modeler. I have the Jupiter 2 decals and they are GREAT, so I will still have to pick up a set of the spindrift & pod decals soon. Henry puts a lot of time & effort in his products to bring them to us in order to make our models look their very best, THANKS HENRY !!!
Bert


----------

